# Wide Tires and Drop



## MVB411 (Jan 25, 2011)

Alright, so I just bought a 05 M6 last month. I need tires, and I'd like to put 275/40/17's on the rear wheels. Likewise, I'd also like to do the whole Pedders Street II kit with the 3/8" & 1/2" drop front and back (respectively). 

Has anybody done this same exact setup? Have you had any rubbing issues? I'm planning on useing nitto's as well.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

I've done the Street2, and I've run a set of 275 wide Falken Ziex512's on the rear with no rubbing or other issues.

Disclaimer -- I did this on the ZERO DROP ride height package.

I'll say this.... Take the time to measure your car's existing ride height before you decide to 'drop'. On OEM suspension, mine was 3/8" low (F) and >1" low (R). I don't have the link... but look for a post on this site that tells the factory measurements and how to measure this. (from bottom of the Aluminum Wheel to the fender lip)

Doing the package with ZERO DROP was the right decision for me... I like the appearance and wheel-to-fender gaps now. However, the "drop" you are specifying may not actually LOWER your car at all. 


Good Luck!
BOB


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

depends on what offsets your new rims are going to have, because you really shouldn't be putting a 275 on an 8" rim. Go to any of the manufacturer's websites to see fitment guides for those tires.

I have Pedders 1/2" drop in rear with BFG KDW2's (they run much wider than most) 275s on a 10" wide wheel with a 52mm or 53mm offset. The stock 8" wheel is 48mm.

I had to grind my quarterpanel lips and also "massage" my inner fenderwells to make them fit


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Interesting... FWIW, I did not have to grind the fender lip to fit the Falken 275/40's. 
Of course, the shoulder geometry of the tire, the 'sag' in the OEM springs, etc. affect whether a set of tires will rub or not.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You have 3 things to consider.

1. will it even fit, each GTO fits different and each tire brand is different
2. you won't have a solid contact patch using a tire that is too big for the wheel
3. your handling will be worse due to the sidewall being like a bubble

At the end of the day, I bet your 60' times won't be any better then with a good tire in the proper size and losing any of the little handling we already have would be crazy.


----------

